# How Crazy is Your Dollgoldi??



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2016)

So, parvi x multi hybrids in general, are great growers but reluctant bloomers. We know that.

Of all the ones I have (not that I have many), Delrosi or anything with delenatii seem to be the growing champions.

Now, Dollgoldi. I only have two. 
Both were purchased as single growth mature size plants a little over two years ago. or longer maybe.

Here's the growth habit, so far. 

Plant #1 made one new growth with four leaves in less than one year, which I thought was pretty good, but then all of sudden, no activity or whatsoever in the last one year. 
It is now starting to push new leaves. 

Plant #2 made three new growths all at the same time within the first one year of purchase. and the second year, the oldest growth made a sheath with dark hairs and pigmentations, which made me super excited. 
This showed up last June. No activity since then until now. 

The whole time, I could see the roots (lots of them too!) growing well inside the pot.

Just as I was watering them today, I noticed that plant #2 is making three extra new growths, but all are in between growths. This will make it very very crowded. I'm already dreaded about not getting water in them. 
That "fake" sheath is finally growing, but it looks like it is developing into a regular leaf, which I have seen in all of my Delosi and Pink Sky (one is definitely in sheath now!!!) in the last two years. hmmmm

So, is this super long period of no activity norm for this, or two of my plants are just strange?


----------



## troy (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine has started to swell when I got it, then nothing stagnant also with a pot full of roots now it's starting to grow what looks like a stolon out of the crown...? Still only 1 growth lol... I've had it just over 2 years


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2016)

I have 2. 
One is multi growth. Had it for 7-8 years. Has not bloomed.
I bought one through Paph's of Distinction that supposedly regularly blooms (not good flower form); I've had it for 3 years, and 3 growths. Has not bloomed.
I sense a recurring motif.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2016)

I know which one it is. It's still close to $100 for a division, though, wasn't it?
Maybe it was regular as in every 5 years. lol
Or it misses Hawaii. 

I will have to hold on to my two Dollgoldi a bit longe I guess. 
Such pain! 

They need to make GMO Dollgoldi. lol


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I know which one it is. It's still close to $100 for a division, though, wasn't it?
> Maybe it was regular as in every 5 years. lol
> Or it misses Hawaii.
> 
> ...



Yes, $75. Penso Oro
Back when I had money (and no baby and large mortgage)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok, still not too bad I guess.
This cross seem rather uncommon in the market and single growth mature plants can go for 60-80 usually. 

I paid for only $29 for my good growing one, plant #1 from eBay. It was offered by Hills View in Oregon, and I could not believe no one was bidding on the plant. The picture showed such a clean spotless plant. 
I was so lucky! 

I think I paid significantly more for my plant #2 at a show. usually price I guess.

and I'm thinking of getting a flask from Sam in hopes of at least one might bloom in five years out of flask kind luck!
I must be crazy! lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2016)

troy said:


> Mine has started to swell when I got it, then nothing stagnant also with a pot full of roots now it's starting to grow what looks like a stolon out of the crown...? Still only 1 growth lol... I've had it just over 2 years



stolon out of the crown.

Let me see!!!


----------



## troy (Jun 17, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## troy (Jun 17, 2016)

Got it from hillsview in 2014, it has more than 5 active growing roots


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2016)

I see this kind of leaning on some of the maudiae type hybrid.
I don't like it when this happens.

I think I saw someone's pot full of Paph. armeniacum all growing like bean sprouts. lol 

Plants are crazy sometimes.


----------



## troy (Jun 18, 2016)

I think it's a stolon growing out of the crown aaarrrgghhh


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't see anything that looks like a stolon there. 

Stolon starts out like a thin long and purplish thread with segments of very stubby leaves at nodes, then at the end of it when it finally decides to grow into a plant, you will see leaves and all.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2016)

One of my armeniacum hybrid seedlings is actually doing this exact same thing as your Dollgoldi. 

I don't like it. and it is getting a lot of light, so it cannot be that, but looks as if it is stretching for light. Very strange.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jun 18, 2016)

I have two different one. One Dollgoldi with a new growth, which is bigger, than the mother plant, and one Delrosi, which has a growth in similar size of its mother. Neither bloomed yet. Bought from Elsner Orchideen Germany two years ago as blooming size single growth plants for EUR 35 each. Picture will attached soon. Delrosii is good grower anyway, and has good root system. Dollgoldi got spidermite infection in last year, and almost died. Matyas


----------



## gonewild (Jun 18, 2016)

troy said:


> Got it from hillsview in 2014, it has more than 5 active growing roots



Troy have you been using the coconut oil on the plant?


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jun 18, 2016)

Pictures update:
Paph. Dollgoldi



Paph. Dollgoldi



Paph. Delrosi



Paph. Delrosi



Paph. Dollgoldi & Delrosi



Delrosi potted in 12cm plastic pot, Dollgoldi in 10cm.
i hope Delrosi will spike develope soon.
I have Rolfei (bellatulum x roth) seedling too, with LS 12cm. It's growing slooooowly. 
Kind Regards:
Matyas


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you for pictures, Matyas.

I also have Rolfei, four of them.
Two big one-growth plants and two smaller plants but with two new shoots. 

I recently donated one of the bigger ones to fundraising.

Mine grow quite fast, especially those smaller ones.
I hope they flower soon! 

By the way, in your water tray, what are those cylinders? 
For drainage??


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jun 19, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thank you for pictures, Matyas.
> 
> I also have Rolfei, four of them.
> Two big one-growth plants and two smaller plants but with two new shoots.
> ...


Plastic pipe pieces for holding constant distance between grid and container.


----------

